# looking for a football team in Abu Dhabi



## LiamPT (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi there,

I recently moved to Abu Dhabi in the past few weeks and used to play football a few times a week back in the UK. So was just wondering if anyone either has a team they play for looking for more players or if anyone knows any information on joining a football team. 

Can be any sided game, I also play LB & RB mainly or can play LM or RM for anyone who may need players.

Thanks


----------

